# December 2008 Member monthly giveaway



## Jim (Dec 1, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Dec 7,2008 6PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in November your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.


There will be 2 winners this month. Each winner will receive a package of Lake fork Tackle Live Magic shads.







Good luck! :fishing2:

*And the Winners Are:*

*Phased 228*
*Broncoman 236*


----------



## redbug (Dec 1, 2008)

258 for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 1, 2008)

327


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 1, 2008)

413


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2008)

the usual 74 for me


----------



## bcritch (Dec 1, 2008)

116 Thanks.......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2008)

318


----------



## Zum (Dec 1, 2008)

# 6


----------



## shootisttx (Dec 1, 2008)

51


----------



## Pinball (Dec 1, 2008)

212


----------



## DahFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

29 8)


----------



## USSWormy (Dec 1, 2008)

176..... [-o<


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 1, 2008)

112... =D>


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 1, 2008)

113


----------



## Codeman (Dec 1, 2008)

96 as always.


----------



## scout (Dec 1, 2008)

411.....thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## slim357 (Dec 1, 2008)

321


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 1, 2008)

317


----------



## natetrack (Dec 1, 2008)

269


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 1, 2008)

126


----------



## phased (Dec 1, 2008)

228


----------



## Broncoman (Dec 1, 2008)

236


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2008)

357


----------



## hcsdchief (Dec 1, 2008)

242 for me thanks.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 1, 2008)

315.

Thanks.


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 1, 2008)

450


----------



## shamoo (Dec 1, 2008)

4 :mrgreen:


----------



## captclay (Dec 1, 2008)

384


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 1, 2008)

373


----------



## djrange05 (Dec 1, 2008)

im going to have to go with 311


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2008)

27 as usual


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 1, 2008)

412


----------



## ho_shi (Dec 1, 2008)

lucky number 13 please and ty


----------



## mtnman (Dec 2, 2008)

462 for me!


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll take 472.


----------



## evattman (Dec 2, 2008)

221 fo me


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 2, 2008)

401 :mrgreen:


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 2, 2008)

384


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 2, 2008)

425


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 2, 2008)

2


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 2, 2008)

293 for me


----------



## Nickk (Dec 2, 2008)

337 

:fingerscrossed


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 2, 2008)

299


----------



## russ010 (Dec 2, 2008)

159


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 2, 2008)

333


----------



## Mossy535 (Dec 4, 2008)

77 please!


----------



## DryFlyRy (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll take 499 [-o<


----------



## CTAngler481 (Dec 7, 2008)

148


----------



## russ010 (Dec 8, 2008)

have we not found the winner for this yet?


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2008)

russ010 said:


> have we not found the winner for this yet?



*OOPS!*

Contest Over! I will pull a number soon...Stay tuned.


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2008)

Winners announced, First thread updated.

This months winners were Phased and Broncoman. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats guys - those Lake Fork baits are Awesome


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## russ010 (Dec 8, 2008)

way to go guys!


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats guys.


----------



## phased (Dec 8, 2008)

WoooHoo, thanks guys nothing like an early Christmas.


----------



## Broncoman (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks, This is definitely a Great site.


----------



## Pinball (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to go guys! Let us know how you do with them. =D>


----------

